# Dog show weekend for Scarlet



## dogfaeries

It’s a 4 day show, but I’m only going for the weekend. We leave here in the morning by 5:30 am to make the trek to the show which is a couple of hours away. It’s a small entry (only 10 GSDs), but it’ll be fun. Several of us are staying with a breeder friend who lives there. Actually she owns Scarlet sire. 

Scarlet’s half sister went Winners Bitch yesterday, and Breed this morning, and she is definitely our biggest competition. She’s a little bit older and smaller, and they look very similar. Truth be told, she’s going to beat the pants off of Scarlet. So I’m thinking the best we can hope for this weekend is Reserve, lol. Oh well. Life at the dog show.

I’m being coerced into ring stewarding (ugh), so I’m not looking forward to that part, but at least you get free breakfast and lunch for stewarding. Maybe I can hide, lol.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Good luck!


----------



## dogma13

Best of luck!Have a great time


----------



## sebrench

Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Jenny720

Sounds like a fun weekend! Enjoy good luck!


----------



## wolfy dog

Fun weekend ahead of you both. Good luck!


----------



## Sabis mom

Pictures! Take pictures. Have a great time and good luck!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks guys! I’ll take photos, and hopefully she’ll grow some coat by tomorrow morning, lol.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## WateryTart

Good luck and have fun! Go Team Scarlet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries

I’ve still got to take her up to the shop and bathe her this evening. It’s been raining for days (flash flooding) and it’s beyond muddy, so hopefully I can keep her clean before we get there!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Good luck!


----------



## dogfaeries

So... that little stinker went Winners, Best of Winners, and Best Opposite. Points! Ya!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Congrats!


----------



## sebrench

Wow!!! Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dogma13

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Aly

Not bad for a "little stinker!" LOL! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny720

Had to be a awesome day !!! Congratulations


----------



## ksotto333

Just saw this, and I'm late on good wishes. Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## BBill

Makes you appreciate the Stewards
a bit more, doesn't it!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Hey guess who went Best of Breed this morning…


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

That's great, any pics?


----------



## Jenny720

Yay Scarlet!!!!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Huge congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thecowboysgirl said:


> That's great, any pics?




Not any good ones! I was trying watch and hold other dogs for my handler. She’ll go in the group ring later, so that’ll be fun! It’s a small show, only 10 GSDs entered. Only 9 showed, with 1 champion. So nice to win Breed from the classes over a champion too. The judge was great too, everyone had fun in her ring. 

Mine is the last one, with the girl in the greyish suit.


----------



## dogfaeries

I will try and get some decent photos in Group.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

dogfaeries said:


> I will try and get some decent photos in Group.


Cool, good luck if you aren't already done


----------



## dogfaeries

Ah still waiting. Groups just started. Herding is the 5th group today, so it’s going to be awhile. Arghhhh.


----------



## dogfaeries

Very informal Best of Breed photo of Scarlet and her handler


----------



## dogfaeries

AND she came in heat today. Of course.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

dogfaeries said:


> Very informal Best of Breed photo of Scarlet and her handler


She is beautiful.

Must be some handsome dog as t the show caught her eye and got ger hormines going. Can that happen? Sometimes if you bring a mare to a new barn with a stallion in it she will come into heat


----------



## dogfaeries

Thecowboysgirl said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> Must be some handsome dog as t the show caught her eye and got ger hormines going. Can that happen? Sometimes if you bring a mare to a new barn with a stallion in it she will come into heat




Maybe! She was surrounded by intact males at the show, and traveled and kenneled with them too. We had some very handsome young GSDs with us, and their hormones were high, lol.


----------



## Nigel

Well done! Good job to Scarlet, you, and your handler.


----------



## dogfaeries

Some random _fuzzy_ photos taken from WAY across the Herding Group ring. She had such a good time, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries

So, I have a video of Scarlet in the Herding Group. She’s big, she’s young and she’s naked. Not asking for a critique, especially in this crowd, but there might be a couple of people here that would appreciate her. She had a great time, and I love the little hop she gave at the end, when they first came in the ring, lol. Can’t wait until she gets her coat back!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Congrats!!! She really is a pretty girl!!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Am I the only one who doesn't see the video?


----------



## dogfaeries

Does this work?


----------



## Sabis mom

She looked like she was having fun. I love those little hops.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Yes it does! She's obviously enjoying herself...Good girl huh, always rises to the occasion...I was going to offer that observation beforehand, but stopped short so as not to jinx anything > Congratulations on your, and her, successes! I have a feeling it's only just begun with this one...she's truly a performer!


----------



## dogfaeries

She does love to bounce, lol. I was playing this video earlier, with the sound turned up. She came flying in from the other room, all happy. She knows the sounds of a dog show!

What you didn't see was that before the group started, she and her handler were having a tussle over the bait. Ashley had chicken wrapped in a paper towel, and Scarlet grabbed for it, got a mouth full of paper towel and chicken (which she wolfed down, paper and all), knocking it out of her hand, and the two of them were scrambling on the floor for the chicken (Ashley won that battle). Good grief!


----------



## tim_s_adams

I love a dog with spunk! In the end, that shows more about them than any amount of training could...


----------



## Sabis mom

tim_s_adams said:


> I love a dog with spunk! In the end, that shows more about them than any amount of training could...


A very wise man told me once to always pick the ones with attitude because you can train it down but you can't train it up.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Sabis mom said:


> A very wise man told me once to always pick the ones with attitude because you can train it down but you can't train it up.


Smart man! One can enhance, but not change genetics...


----------



## Jenny720

She can’t hide the spring in her step! Scarlet sure has the spirit!!!


----------

